# termite tool



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

hey everyone just wanted to know if anyone has an opinion on the termite tool. also if anyone has a better hollowing tool they use if they could fill me in on it, it would be extremely appreciated.


http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=124354&FamilyID=411


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have the termite tool. It is an excellent tool for hollowing boxes and for cleaning up the inside of vases. However since I got the Hunter tool I no longer use the termite. The termite tool can clog up when taking big cuts in green wood. It's also kind of a pain to sharpen. The Hunter tool never needs sharpening. It's nano carbide and holds an edge for a very long time. If it gets dull just rotate it. I've use mine for over a year and it's still cutting fine. To see how it's used go here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHxV1VkcBPE


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

jfs477
I bought my termite tool close to two years ago and liked it right away, but it took a while to learn to use it right and not get any catches. When it does it is real scary. When I start a cut I made it a habit of setting the ring straight up and down on the tool rest then tilt it right a little and maintain this position then you never get a catch. Never never hold the tool where it looks like you took your wedding ring off and laid it on the table. Looking down through the ring is disastrous.
I like my termite so much I bought the 3 cutters they sell and made two more tools so now I have three termites , this way I don't need to sharpen as often and when I do I often don't grind but just use a diamond file and touch up around the diameter, cuts fine and the tool lasts much longer. It is a common knock that it plugs up when cutting green wood but this doesn't bother me so much. This is still my favorite hollowing tool. I know a lot of turners like the Hunter tools better for hollowing and maybe they are right. I am in the process of making one right now and will soon know which I prefer. I can't wait to see how this Hunter carbide tool works, I'm a tool junkie and love them all.
Can I suggest something to you to save you some money and still have a termite? Buy the large cutter ring for $24 dollars I think, buy a half " rod at Home Depot, approximately $7. The cutter has a tenon on it, so drill this sized hole in the bottom of the rod and insert the cutter into the rod. Drill and tap, and insert set screws :thumbsup: and you have a termite for less than half the $100 they now cost. This has to cut just as good cause you are using the same cutter. Just something to think about. Good Luck Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John Lucas
John, I want to congratulate you for the fine video On You Tube, I couldn't comment on the Tube so I want to let you know you did great job. I have a question about your tool but don't want to ask here. I am making my #4 cutter tool right now. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

I have something similar from Woodcut tools in NZ called a Proforme, unlike the Termite it does not tend to clog. 

http://www.shop.woodcut-tools.com/section.php?xSec=2

Its not so easy to locate the sweet spot with out some experience. But when you do yeehaa!


Another one I use is from EziKut Tools, who sell on Ebay, they are oland type, sorry dont have a link.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

hughie
I am a big supporter of using the termite and admit it does clog on wet wood, but I also have the three Proforme cut tools from NZ that the picture shows and experience about the same clogging with these tools I agree they are great tools otherwise. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Mitch.
Yep they all at some time clog especially on wet timber. Thats when my Ezikut comes into its own. The 1/2" version with the heavy 1" dia shaft really can take a hammering and hog out a bowl in no time at all.

I had a Rolly Munro hollower for a time but passed it on to a friend. I found I was not using it very much. So it went to a better home .:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

hughie
I never saw an Ezicut, will check that one out. Thanks I bought an Elbow hollowing system with a laser and don't use it at all anymore and never even tried the laser. Mitch


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi
I have the Roly Monroe hollowing tool, just gettin used to using it, but at a demonstration by Jimmy Clewes last Saturday he said it was the best hollowing tool he ever used and it wont dig in, pretty expensive but i got it as a present otherwise i couldnt justify the cost :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Robocop
Congratulations on getting the Rolly Munro hollowing tool.I never used one but am sure it's a good tool. Hope you enjoy using yours that some kind person gave you as a great gift. Mitch:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

